# Why does Minato have Kyuubi's chakra AND is able to use it?



## half0pain (May 22, 2013)

I understand that he sealed yin kyuubi in himself. When he did this his thoughts were: _My body has gone numb... What a heavy Chakra..._

This seems to imply that his body is not suited to being a jinchuriki, not the way Gaara's was, or Bee's, or A's cousin's. Maybe this is a natural reaction for all jinchuriki's upon having a bijuu sealed in them. And if he had lived with this chakra, we would see that he had some semblance of control over it. Can only speculate about this.

He used the Shiki Fuin to seal his spirit along with half of Kyuubi's. This means that the same way Orochimaru's arms returned to him when he cut open the Shinigami's stomach, the same way yin!kyuubi should return to yang!kyuubi... right? Orochimaru didn't have to do anything to Sandaime to get his arms back. He simply slashed the Shinigami's stomach. The two entities were different (Oro's soul-arms and Sandaime's soul) so why is yin!kyuubi not a separate entity from Minato's soul? 

Did Madara not say that Edo's cannot be jinchuriki? 

Shiki Fuin takes the two participants' souls. Before dieing, Minato completed two seals: Shiki Fuin and Eight Trigrams, in that order. His soul is sealed but he continues to talk and perform the second seal. Not sure what the absence of the soul implies then. His chakra inside Naruto acted like a soul...

I wish there were more explanations. What happened to the nine-tailed-silouhette we saw? The one that held Sasuke in its palm in his descent to darkness? Hope these questions get answered instead of ignored.

I am not sure what is happening with the jutsu mechanics at this point.


----------



## Raventhal (May 22, 2013)

Just because you can't become a jin while being ET.  We have already seen ET jins.


----------



## The Silver (May 22, 2013)

The only reason Madara can't be a jin while ET'd is because Kishi needs an excuse to stop him from winning.


----------



## mlc818 (May 22, 2013)

So it's emotional when he is defeated, and the other half of the Kyuubi chakra is used to make an even more complete Juubi?

The other option is so he can give it to Naruto before he is defeated, thereby giving Naruto a better chance against the Juubi.

But yeah, it doesn't make any sense... apparently either the explanation of the Death God seal is wrong, and Minato had plenty of time to fight against his half of the Kyuubi and gain control of it, or Minato gave Naruto the more difficult to control of the two parts of the Kyuubi.  Or maybe this isn't really Minato, but the remaining "evil" half of Kurama controlling him, lol.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

He did this training in the afterlife that involved jumping over a shark with waterskis.



This training technique originates from a legendary ninja named fonzie from the hidden village of happy days.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2013)

Because plot demands it.


----------



## Euraj (May 22, 2013)

Madara can't become a Jinchuuriki because he's an Edo. Minato, Fuu et al were brought back as Jinchuuriki.

As for how he came back with Kurama's chakra inside of him and why Hiruzen didn't have Orochimaru's arms inside, I don't know.


----------



## Emperoreddy (May 22, 2013)

Seems like an excuse to show us he has the other half of Kurama's chakra, and Kishi didn't want to just give it to Naruto yet. Tobi's jins were using their beasts if I recall so I don't think the ET part matters (though ya it doesn't explain why Madara can't become a jin)

I say just roll with it, he won't have it in the end. We all know eventually Naruto is getting it. IT is his "gift" I imagine.


----------



## Star★Platinum (May 22, 2013)

Plot needed it.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 22, 2013)

To show us that kurama was at half power


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2013)

Well the shiki fujin sealed half of kyuubi inside of him, so i guess while inside the shinigami he learned to control half of the kyuubi's power


it is stupid though


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 22, 2013)

Madara says he can't become a Jinchuuriki as an Edo Tensei. 

Obito was the one who put six Bijuu back in to Edo-form Jinchuuriki. It's possible that you can make an Edo Summon a Jinchuuriki and he simply elected not to correct this gap in Madara's knowledge.

Or, more likely, the Edo Jinchuuriki could use their Bijuu again because the beasts were never truly sealed inside them. Even when Roushi was using the Yonbi's power, _the Yonbi was still chained and connected to the Gedou Mazo statue_, not to Roushi himself.


----------



## Kai (May 22, 2013)

Minato's soul was in 'eternal' struggle with the Kyuubi's Yin chakra so he may have learned to master the chakra during this time. Not surprising that Minato has been doing work after his death considering his emergence in Naruto's mind through his chakra in the seal.

Also, he died a jinchuuriki and was therefore brought back as one. Madara is trying to become one _as_ an Edo Tensei.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

I don't think Minato is actually a jinchuriki. He's more in line with what Kin and Gin were. They all just had stores of Kurama chakra. Naruto has Kurama's will whereas Minato, and the Kin Gin brothers just had chakra.


----------



## KLNTIME (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Godaime my thoughts almost exactly.  If the brothers can get that powerful from eating Kurama's flesh then jeez.  Minato took HALF of Kurama's chakra and not Kurama himself.  So I dont see why people are so suprised by this other than the KM(KB?) outfit.  

Kind of like after Naruto seperated a part of Kurama's chakra then taps into it.  Only, being Edo, Minato doesnt have to worry about the risk of chakra exchange or the damage to the body it may cause...


----------



## Ruler of the underworld (May 22, 2013)

1- What Orochimaru released were the souls which was trapped in the stomach of the Shinigame.
2- Minato did not seal the soul of the 9 tailed beast, he just sealed his halve chakra.
3- Minato’s body had gone numb due to 2 factors which are (A) The shikii fuujn seal itself (the same happened with Orochimaru’s hands) and it is the great factor.  (B) The massive chakra of the 9 tailed beast.
4- Edo Minato also was resurrected in zetsu’s body. 
5- Naruto did not need time to control Kyuubi chakra, he just needed time to take it out of the 9 tailed beast’s control.
6- Minato did not seal the 9 tailed beast soul nor mind, he just sealed halve of its chakra. So he does not have to take the steps that Naruto had taken before.
7- Being a Hokage, Minato must have great control over his chakra, -unlike- Naruto, so he did not broke arm nor leg like Naruto did at his first time.
8- Madara’s talk about being a host does not contradict what Minato showed us. Because the 10 tails is a different case. And calling it back, Kin & Gen , the 6 pains that tobi had were edo hosts.
9- Minato is an edo that was resurrected in Zetsu’s body which is made of Hashirama’s cells, so he shows no side-effects of being a host for the 9 tailed beast’s chakra.
That is all.


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2013)

AlphaReaver said:


> To show us that kurama was at half power



I wonder if Minato could transfer the chakra like Naruto can???

imagine if he passes out his half while Naruto pass out the other half to kakashi?


----------



## MovingFlash415 (May 22, 2013)

What everyone else said.  He came back with Kurama's Yin chakra inside of him.  And Kurama knows it.


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2013)

half0pain said:


> I understand that he sealed yin kyuubi in himself. When he did this his thoughts were: *My body has gone numb... What a heavy Chakra...*



That probably was because Minato was almost out of chakra.


----------



## Dusk Soldier (May 22, 2013)

You don't need to be a jinchuuriki to use a tailed beast's chakra.

Minato pulled out and sealed within himself a portion of the kyuubi's chakra the same way that Naruto did during the waterfall training.


----------



## Datakim (May 22, 2013)

Raizel said:


> That probably was because Minato was almost out of chakra.



Given that the whole "heavy chakra" was mentioned, it seems more likely that Minatos living body had trouble containg Kyuubi due to chakra overload or somesuch? Naruto probably has no such trouble due to the whole descendant of RS thing he has going for him.

Ofcourse as an immortal regenerating zombie, Minato no longer has any such trouble.


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2013)

He was trained bt king Kai in the after life he manage to catch bubbles and hit Gregory with a hammer


----------



## Not another narutard (May 23, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Madara can't become a Jinchuuriki because he's an Edo. Minato, Fuu et al were brought back as Jinchuuriki.
> 
> .




Nope... as the Hachibi said, they were all made into a jinkuurichi again since the bijuus were all sealed inside the gedo mazo 

It's simple: it still makes no sense unless Kishi pulls some explanation out of his ass or something


----------



## crisler (May 23, 2013)

What's more interesting is two things

First, Doesn't that mode require the jin to go through spirit tugowar with the bijuu?

the gin-kin brothers used jin form but that didn't require tugowar...while narutos' version, the kcm required it...who was minato fighting with

Second...What time?

Minato and the past hokages didn't know each other implying there is no such thing as a dimension inside the death god, and the edos always thought they were revived as soon as they died; meaning, they were unaware of the time changes from their death to the revival

minato had no time from death to revival...when did he do that? besides, if was going through such process after being ETd...the other hokages should've felt it...what the...


----------



## Schiffer (May 23, 2013)

Its stupid is what is. You can like Minato  all you want but the fact that kishi gave him that just ruined the chapter , it's dumb , it's really dumb. He can explain it however he wants later but it wont make up for the fact of how retard it is. I'm just waiting for him to pull out some light sabers with rasengan on top of them because why the f not.


----------



## FeelTheEvenFlow (May 23, 2013)

Ruler of the underworld said:


> 1- What Orochimaru released were the souls which was trapped in the stomach of the Shinigame.
> 2- Minato did not seal the soul of the 9 tailed beast, he just sealed his halve chakra.
> 3- Minato?s body had gone numb due to 2 factors which are (A) The shikii fuujn seal itself (the same happened with Orochimaru?s hands) and it is the great factor.  (B) The massive chakra of the 9 tailed beast.
> 4- Edo Minato also was resurrected in zetsu?s body.
> ...



This post says it all. Makes the most sense


----------

